# Normalformen allgemein



## G4ruDA (27. Jan 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

habe die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber mMn nicht passables gefunden. Es geht wie in der Überschrift beschrieben um Normalformen.

Folgende Aufgabe:

Gegeben sei (A, B, C, D, E, F, Z)

mit folgende Abhängigkeitn:

(A) --> (B,C,D,E,Z)
(B,C) --> (D,E)
(C) --> (D)

Die Fragestellung:
Bringen Sie die oben angeführte Relation in die 2NF.

Meine Lösung:
(A (FK) , F)
(A, B,C,D,E,Z)

Unterstrichene Buchstaben sind Primary Keys und Foreign Keys sind mit (FK) gekennzeichnet

soweit so gut, das finde ich noch relativ "einfach" jedoch tue ich mich bei der 3 NF ungemein schwer und komme einfach nicht drauf. Gibt es hier einen Kniff, wie man die 3NF einfach und vorallem richtig rausbekommt?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand seine "Technik" bzw. mir darauf nachvollziehbare Antwort geben kann. 

Vielen Dank!


----------

